#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Nearly got my brains eaten in Melbourne today

## Looper

The zombies were out in sunny Melbourne this arvo. They would have been welcome to feast on me as I had a rather large foking hangover. Please scoop out my brains. Anything as long as it stops the pain.

Prom king and queen.



This young flesheater was keen. As well as fake gore he had also really dislocated his shoulder so he could look physcally mangled. That's zombie dedication.





Nurse with a bottle of piss. Please take my temperature.



Zombie doggy with fake blood.



Asian zombie. Looks like a skirmish report from Pattaya Daily News.

----------


## Looper

Wouldn't mind eating her flesh.







Zombie bride is a bit yummy too.



Don't do it.



Obviously Ben and Jerrys are selling brain flavoured ice cream just for the day.

----------


## JoeMoer

Need a real war over there. They're bored.

----------


## Wallalai

What a bunch of retards !

----------


## Travelmate

Excellent pics

----------


## Looper

Scary girl



Japanese girl with zombie teddy



Even the lord Jesus wasn't about to be left out of all the fun

----------


## Mr Lick

Geez mate, i didn't realise that watching 'Neighbours' would have such an effect on people there.

----------


## Loy Toy

What the fuck you doing in Melbourne mate unless you were after a decent Italian meal in Lygon Street.

Nice pics mate but clear the cobwebs and get yourself back to Sydney ASAP.

----------


## mingmong

again good shooting and thanks for keep us informed  / Perhaps they can join the ''Red Shirt'' and get real about it,

----------


## the dogcatcher

I like her gaping axe wound.
Shame about the menstration though.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Some good efforts, but talc on the face to represent rotting flesh is a bit lame.

----------


## kingwilly

Was this a parade for the melbourne film festival?

----------


## Johnny Longprong

You need to be a zombie to live in Melbourne.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Bugger me with a rag man's bugle ... another reason why I shall never attempt to assimilate back into Aus life ... a fishing or surfing trip with the family sure ... but dealing with such retards with nothing better to do ... fuck'em

----------


## Looper

> What the fuck you doing in Melbourne mate


Gotta work here sometimes Loy Toy. Don't have to stay too long fortunately  :Smile: 




> Was this a parade for the melbourne film festival?


Don't know Willy. I just stepped out of my hotel and they were all shuffling past. I think it was just a zombie march for fun. They started doing them in Bris about 10 years ago I think.

Zombie baby



Went to the gallery. This girl needs to work on her come hither look. Maybe annoyed about not having a fanny.



Went up the skydeck tower.



You can go in this glass box that slides out but I was a bit scared of that.



Nice view

----------


## Looper

The Yarra



World famous MCG



Some other sports place where they play strange aussie rules or something probably



Some sort of pointy building



Night traffic



Bronze glorification of pornographic violence outside the New Zealand embassy

----------


## dirtydog

> Was this a parade for the melbourne film festival?


What? You mean it's not normally like that in Australia?

----------


## mingmong

{ Went to the gallery. This girl needs to work on her come hither look. Maybe annoyed about not having a fanny. }

  Maybe Lady Boy?

----------


## Woofiee

> Scary girl


It's a girl. Who look at their eyes anyway?

----------


## Stinky

> What a bunch of retards !


Just kids goofing off Wallalai, having a bit of fun, you remember fun dont you  :Smile:

----------


## KevinCorr

"..This girl needs to work on her come hither look. Maybe annoyed about not having a fanny..."

You are looking at the wrong side for the fanny. It is in the back.

----------


## Emm

nice kicker on the NZ pic  :Smile:

----------


## ronrat

The square stadium is for minor sports like rugger and soccer. Opened last week. Called AAMI stadium (this year).

----------


## kingwilly

Wasn't that the new stadium for the now disgraced Melbourne Storm rugby team ? Wonder how they'll pay for it now.

----------


## Looper

> You are looking at the wrong side for the fanny. It is in the back.


Judging by the expression on her face she may well have been subjected to a bit of DJ Pat style tradesman's banditry.


Isn't that meant to be



> It is in back.


Please don't corrupt the Queen's American English

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Sdigit, Not my idea of fun mate..! :Smile: 

Theres no pics of the bar..!

----------


## Stinky

> Sdigit, Not my idea of fun mate..!
> 
> Theres no pics of the bar..!


Aussies though mate, they'll not be far from a boozer, they never are  :Smile:

----------


## JoGeAr

^ What are you doing in this thread Sd? You're supposed to be getting a photo of your maid !!

----------


## C0ldf1re

> 


My fantasy was going quite well, until she used her teeth. Wouldn't have been so bad if she'd just eaten my brains.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Geez mate, i didn't realise that watching 'Neighbours' would have such an effect on people there.


*Good pics - you watch neighbours long enough your brain dissolves.*

----------


## Thaiguy

> { Went to the gallery. This girl needs to work on her come hither look. Maybe annoyed about not having a fanny. }
> 
> Maybe Lady Boy?


*Speak not ill of the beautiful "Chloe" at Young & Jacksons or the wrath of Melbourne will descend on your blasphemous head - nor should you speak ill of the wonderful VRL football!*

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Originally Posted by Looper
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fantasy was going quite well, until she used her teeth. Wouldn't have been so bad if she'd just eaten my brains.


Your _brains_?

How many do you have?

----------

